# Moderators.....



## Lucky13 (Nov 11, 2007)

Just wanted to extend my gratitude for the excellent job that you all are doing here at this forum. You don't get near enough appreciation for tidying up and for keeping things to a top level....!

I won't mention any names, since I'm 100% sure that I'd forget someone, but you know who you are lads...

Keep up the great work!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Nov 11, 2007)

I agree Lucky

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 11, 2007)

Ass kissin bastards, now my butt cheeks are all wet...


----------



## Marcel (Nov 11, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Ass kissin bastards, now my butt cheeks are all wet...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 11, 2007)

Don't f**king bend over like that then....!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 11, 2007)

Wipe that brown **** off of your nose Lucky! 



Naw, thanks alot guys.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 11, 2007)

Some of those moves that Les did, looked a tiny bit too proffesional....just the bl**dy pole that was missing...

I just thought that you deserved some praise....you don't get that very often....

There you go Adler, did I miss anything?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 11, 2007)

Again thanks guys. It is allways nice to hear things like this.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 11, 2007)

I guess that now we'll have to keep this thread running, eh?


----------



## mkloby (Nov 11, 2007)

I think you mods are slacking off - especially you Dan. I want to see the hammer dropped more often


----------



## Erich (Nov 11, 2007)

ok mkloby put your hand out on the table .........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 11, 2007)

Matt you just dont see what goes on behind the curtains.


----------



## mkloby (Nov 11, 2007)

Seriously though - you guys do all run a great site.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 11, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Matt you just dont see what goes on behind the curtains.



DAMN!!! Those few words will give me nightmares.....tell me lads, does it involve a lot of leather??


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 11, 2007)

Nope but it might involve sending you packing....

Men have had the **** kicked out of them for saying less than that.


----------



## mkloby (Nov 11, 2007)

Lucky13 said:


> DAMN!!! Those few words will give me nightmares.....tell me lads, does it involve a lot of leather??



Creepy @ss Scandinavians...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 11, 2007)

Can't beat a good banter lads...!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2007)

Yeah you guys do a great job!


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 11, 2007)

Lucky13 said:


> Can't beat a good banter lads...!



You should know I am kidding with you by now....


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 11, 2007)

No worries.....you know me mate....take as much you can give... Far too many w*ankers that can hand out jokes and what not, but when you try joke back.....oooh nooo!

Your lot are some of the best moderators that I've had the pleasure of, well, meet. Hats of you all!


----------



## evangilder (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks for that. We do have a few knuckleheads that show up from time to time, but you guys are alright.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 11, 2007)

I think you do a pretty good job too....



Owa Ta Gu Siam !!

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 11, 2007)

I think we should give Lucky a pair of knee pads. It might make it easier on him since he is sucking up so much right now....


----------



## ccheese (Nov 11, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I think we should give Lucky a pair of knee pads. It might make it easier on him since he is sucking up so much right now....



Naw.... he wants to be a Moderator !

Charles


----------



## Aggie08 (Nov 11, 2007)

I think there should be a thread full of posts from numbnuts that got themselves banned. They always make me laugh!

Good job mods.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 11, 2007)

You fellas have teached me too well, and besides, I'm too nice to be a mod, I rather be a rocker.....


----------



## Becca (Nov 11, 2007)

I was wondering why Les' ass was all wet. and Lucky, take off the knee pads.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 11, 2007)

I take it you would rather be the one to make his ass wet?


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 11, 2007)

thanks for all your work guys


----------



## Njaco (Nov 11, 2007)

Gotta throw in here an say this is the best place to be. Thanks all.

(Maybe a thread with the best postes from Banned idiots? ok, maybe not.)


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 12, 2007)

Ditto on the praise guys. Best site on the web!


----------



## Heinz (Nov 12, 2007)

Straws for sale 

Nah nice work.


----------



## Becca (Nov 12, 2007)

got that covered, Evan..


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 12, 2007)

I thought that it was the other way around.....


----------



## Becca (Nov 12, 2007)

in this house, its not always risque'. COULD imply waterballoons or guns.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 12, 2007)

Aaah...


----------



## Njaco (Nov 15, 2007)

> Les'Bride in this house, its not always risque'. COULD imply waterballoons or guns.



long as its not mayonaisse and jumper cables.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 15, 2007)

Njaco said:


> long as its not mayonaisse and jumper cables.




Or whipped cream and alligator clamps....... 

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Becca (Nov 15, 2007)

Njaco said:


> long as its not mayonaisse and jumper cables.



"OR whipped cream and alligator clamps" CCheese

THAT was the honeymoon. Not infront of the KIDS!!!


----------



## Erich (Nov 15, 2007)

arg bad visuals showing up I think ..........


----------



## evangilder (Nov 15, 2007)

Yeah, I'm feeling a bit queasy right now from that...


----------



## Freebird (Nov 15, 2007)

Well I want to thank the Mod's too. But I don't have any bad visuals to add...


----------



## Becca (Nov 15, 2007)

YEAH RIGHT!! wait till the movie!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 16, 2007)

*Moderators the Movie....with exclusive and shocking behind the scenes footage. Follow our undercover agent and vitness unnerving and terrifying scenes from the daily rituals of ruthless and unforgiving moderators, the barbaric treatment of unsuspecting and innocent forum members. We must warn you that some scenes may be too horrible to watch, sensitive and underage ought not to see this documentary.....

THIS IS RATED 18! *


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 16, 2007)

Come on why not a XXX rating.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 16, 2007)

That will be the sequel my good Adler.....XXXX, and you need to sign papers to free the film company from ANY responsibilty in case of....whatever.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 16, 2007)

Have your people get with my people....


----------



## evangilder (Nov 16, 2007)

Hmmm, where was the number for that attorney...


----------



## Becca (Nov 16, 2007)

BR-549??


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 16, 2007)

Sure Adler, I'll have my people contacting your people....


----------



## ccheese (Nov 16, 2007)

And don't forget to change the names to protect the innocent.....

Sounds like a case of "Don't call me.......I'll call you !"

Charles


----------



## Becca (Nov 16, 2007)

**no innocents were harmed in the making of these imaginary flicks**


----------



## Erich (Nov 16, 2007)

ah it won't include a bunch of sissy dudes in spandex will it ?

only cyclists of extreme caliber can thwart the almighty black stretchies


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 16, 2007)

Les'Bride said:


> **no innocents were harmed in the making of these imaginary flicks**



At least not in what is shown.....


----------



## Becca (Nov 16, 2007)

Uh...Spandex IS a privledge NOT a right.


----------



## Erich (Nov 16, 2007)

you got that right sister ..........

rip it up !


----------



## Njaco (Nov 16, 2007)

ewwww, spandex....like this?


----------



## Erich (Nov 16, 2007)

what a bunch of pukey wimps............ok out comes the speedo


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 16, 2007)

What happened to all the ass kissing that was goin on before??? I feel unwanted now...


----------



## mkloby (Nov 16, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> What happened to all the ass kissing that was goin on before??? I feel unwanted now...



Good idea les... now lucky's bending over w/ a jar of vaseline...


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 16, 2007)

I popped Lucky's cherry months and months ago Kloby..... I need new meat...


----------



## mkloby (Nov 16, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> I popped Lucky's cherry months and months ago Kloby..... I need new meat...



Yeah right - I've been gunning down crap like you since before you even born.


----------



## Becca (Nov 16, 2007)

just tell me when to duck.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Nov 17, 2007)

Get a room you two !!!!
Nah good job guys you do a swell job.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 17, 2007)

Someone mentioned my name??


----------



## Aussie1001 (Nov 17, 2007)

Yes as a matter of fact i did, now if only i could remember why....


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh well, can't have been anything important then....

Oh, here's your fresh meat Les.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 17, 2007)

Let's hear it ya'll, for our famous mods!
Who guard the site, from total slobs,
The next guys i say, are cool and gay,
but have the heart, to play all day!

First we have, dear (put name here),
who chats with noobs, and build his steam,
but wise he is, to no extent,
a bit of randomness, and he's off the end.

And up we have, the (put name here) guy,
a good 'ol chap, with an aggressive mind!
but still he keeps, the forums clean,
of flames and bad guys, while in between,

followed here, we have (put name here),
a creepy dude, who darkens the day,
with attitude, and spunk to match,
Don't spam on turf, he's quick to catch!

Next on the list, I put (put name here) dude,
An artiste superb, and never rude,
he watches over, the galleries here,
And nobody escapes, his funny leer.

demented and down, we have (put name here) cruz,
The headless horseman, and bum of the crew,
He's very serious, and down to earth,
the perfect leader, with quite a thick girth!

That's all for today, but worry not,
The rest are coming, sooner than that,
so while I brew, my tasty pot,
Know the mods, and don't be a brat!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 17, 2007)

That should go in the Rules thread!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 17, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> What happened to all the ass kissing that was goin on before??? I feel unwanted now...



O Radiant One, we behold your glory, coming down to us from your dwelling place in moderator heaven, and we bask in its glow, we bask in your magnificence....

Feeling better Les?


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 17, 2007)

Ahhhh, almost as good as that first cup of morning coffee.... Thank u Lucky....


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 17, 2007)

Anytime O' Radiant One....


----------



## Becca (Nov 17, 2007)

I think I just threw up. OK..Lucky..quit kissing my hubbys ass before I get jealous.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 17, 2007)

LMFAO....


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 17, 2007)

*O Radiant Light, O Sun divine, Of Moderator the Father's deathless face, O image of the Light sublime, That fills the heavenly dwelling place. O Son of Moderator, the source of life, Praise is your due by night and day, Our joyful lips must raise the strain Of Your esteemed and splendid name. Lord Moderator and Ruler as daylight fades, As shine the lights of eventide, We praise the Moderator with the Son, The Spirit blessed and with them one. *
....Say what now!?


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 17, 2007)

Not to worry dear, I think that we all know who's got the silver tongue here....


----------



## Njaco (Nov 17, 2007)

and who has the brown one!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 17, 2007)

Heyyy! I've had some chocolate.....! Don't get any ideas now....we all know who's the biggest *ss kisser here....not me....(censored)....(censored)!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 17, 2007)

*A** Kisser Spray *

Just one spray and you'll be brown-nosing with the best of them! You'll find yourself saying things like "I'll get right on that!" or "Good point!" or "I wish I’d thought of that!" to just about anybody.

Contains .15 fl. oz. of pure ass-kissing power. Cinnamon flavored. Made in the USA.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 17, 2007)

I don't want Cinnamon flavor. Do they have Pork Prune?


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 17, 2007)

I wouldn't know.....


----------



## Njaco (Nov 17, 2007)

Before this degenerates much further, I again give kudos to the mods, admins, etc. I especially love watching how threads progress to the axe stage.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 17, 2007)

Always pushing the line further and further ahead you say.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 1, 2008)

Just thought that I'd bring this one up again, to remind our, maybe not always loved , but certainly always highly regarded Mods and Ads that they do an awesome job....


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 1, 2008)

Awwww, geeee Lucky, thanks for that....


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 1, 2008)

.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 1, 2008)

LMAOF Matt - spitting Pepsi and hacking up a lung!!!!!

In light of the recent nastiness, I'm glad the Mods do the job they do so we're not too exposed to stupidity and ignorance.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 1, 2008)

Don't give me no sh*t matt.....I've seen your toy....


----------



## Njaco (Mar 1, 2008)

and why is this sign in front of your house?


----------



## ccheese (Mar 1, 2008)

I thought you were suppose to pull the ewe, not push her !!

Reminds me of a song... 

"Ewe, Ewe, Ewe, I'm in love with Ewe, Ewe, Ewe......"

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 1, 2008)

Where's Lanc when we need him.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 1, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Don't give me no sh*t matt.....I've seen your toy....


.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 2, 2008)

Njaco said:


> and why is this sign in front of your house?


Because you already had one and you thought that it would be fun to put the sign outside my place.....I'm always up for a good laugh....so I said "sure, knock yourself out"....


----------



## Njaco (Mar 2, 2008)

oh, yeah thats right. 

Charles, gett'em to the edge of a cliff and they push back naturally....or so Lucky says!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah? You told me that, remember? You've also tried the other way around...you push back naturally too....one of your "friends" informed me of that....


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 2, 2008)

WTF, I thought this thread was about kissin the Mods asses, not this wishy washy bullsh!t about sheep......


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 2, 2008)

You tell them Les....!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 2, 2008)

I had to post something while my kneepads were in the washing machine!


----------



## evangilder (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## Matt308 (Mar 2, 2008)

Man. Lucky and Njaco, you guys are a little too vapid for me. Makes the hair stand up on the back of my neck.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 2, 2008)

Makes you wonder why Njaco chose to work with animals....hmmm..


----------



## wilbur1 (Mar 2, 2008)

OUCH !!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh, that hurts, Lucky!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh, that hurts. Lucky!


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 2, 2008)

Keep off my turf, Donkey.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 2, 2008)

I apologise if it was below the belt Njaco....


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 2, 2008)

I apologise if it was below the belt Njaco....


----------



## Njaco (Mar 2, 2008)

This PC of mine is a pain in the ###!

I just want to say that Les' post is just a reinforcement of my conviction that the Mods know what the #ell they're doing in regards to this site. They let us idiots play until and when there is a need to step in and set us straight. And they keep real dangerous idiots away.

Thats the way it should be.

And Matt...
its "Double Posters Derserve_ to die!" 

And Lucky I'm getting my tranq gun!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## Becca (Mar 3, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Don't give me no sh*t matt.....I've seen your toy....



WHAT my loving, soft-spoken, hubby MEANT to say was...OH Great, Lucky! You got our gift!!! 

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah.....but it looks used to me, and I don't accept second hand x-mas presents, so it's on its way back to you guys....


----------



## ccheese (Mar 3, 2008)

Geeze.... what started out as a nice thread, giving kudo's to those in
power; those who really deserve a pat on the back; those who keep us
from the jaws of spammers and bots..... sure went to hell in a hurry.

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice is fleeting. Honesty lasts forever. 

Seriously, how many pages of glute licking is enough, CC? Besides this is our way of saying we care and welcoming them into our family.


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 3, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Nice is fleeting. Honesty lasts forever.
> 
> Seriously, how many pages of glute licking is enough, CC? Besides this is our way of saying we care and welcoming them into our family.


----------



## Becca (Mar 3, 2008)

putting the FUN back into dis"FUN"ctual. Dat's US!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 3, 2008)

Don't you mean disFUNctual?


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 3, 2008)

No you dolts... disFUNctional. Geez!  Why me?


----------



## Njaco (Mar 3, 2008)

.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 3, 2008)

Paaahhhleeeessseeee....

Face it. You've been owned.


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 3, 2008)

Ahhh still putting innuendo into inn-u-endo! It's almpst like I've never been away!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## Medvedya (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh just you wait until forumites start putting up pictures of themselves in leotards! 

Things could get rough around here at one time believe me!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 4, 2008)

ewwwww!! Anything like speedos...I've already had that image here!!


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 5, 2008)

Close, but not quite as scary or anatomical as that!


----------



## plan_D (Apr 6, 2008)

Hmmm... what the fook is going on in here? Something about Lucky kissing a sheeps @ss?  

...I could say that the Mods do a fine job... I COULD say that... ... ... what the hell, they do...yay, to all of you.  'tis a great place, been here way too long.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 6, 2008)

Aye, you have....you even start to f*cking talk like them..!


----------



## B-17engineer (Apr 6, 2008)

Now its my turn....THANKS YOU GUYS!!!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 6, 2008)

.


----------



## plan_D (Apr 6, 2008)

Talk like them!? I was here before a lot of them!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 6, 2008)

What you're saying is that they start to talk like YOU then...?


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 6, 2008)

You mean "proper"?


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey, you ain't talkin' nae proper queens english...


----------



## evangilder (Apr 7, 2008)

We could use the English of "King George" and say things like

nukular
strategery

The list goes on...


----------



## plan_D (Apr 8, 2008)

I wouldn't be able to speak "proper" if my life depended on it. It's normally; "Alright, love? Gerus a pint of stella. Ta, chuck".


----------



## Becca (Apr 8, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> No you dolts... disFUNctional. Geez!  Why me?



sorry...delayed reaction...*whaps Matt with a herring* DON'T pick on the handicapped! I iz a gud spealer! >


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 8, 2008)

plan_D said:


> I wouldn't be able to speak "proper" if my life depended on it. It's normally; "Alright, love? Gerus a pint of stella. Ta, chuck".




Listen to this guy now that he's twenty one, won't ya!


----------



## plan_D (Apr 9, 2008)

...21 means nothing in Britain. Remember, we can legally drink at 18. And most people illegally drink in pubs at 16 - 17, while drinking on parks at 13 - 14.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 9, 2008)

Everyone should calm down. Check out the "why" thread in the gaming section - now theres English for you!! 

Plan, hate to see what you guys are doing 8 - 13!!


----------



## plan_D (Apr 9, 2008)

Living off raw human flesh from 8 - 13. Before that it's working down the mines 32 hours a day and coming home to be beaten to death by our parents - that's if we were lucky.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 9, 2008)

why do you want to be Lucky?


----------



## ccheese (Apr 9, 2008)

evangilder said:


> We could use the English of "King George" and say things like
> 
> nukular
> strategery
> ...



And dont' forget their pronunciation of schedule.....

Charles


----------



## DBII (Apr 9, 2008)

Les's Bride is single handedly responsible of the depletion of the world's supply of herrings... 

DBII


----------



## Becca (Apr 9, 2008)

plan_D said:


> Living off raw human flesh from 8 - 13. Before that it's working down the mines 32 hours a day and coming home to be beaten to death by our parents - that's if we were lucky.



BWAHAHAHHAHAHAHA-HA. Plan D with a Monty Python ref..FTW!


----------



## Becca (Apr 9, 2008)

DBII said:


> Les's Bride is single handedly responsible of the depletion of the world's supply of herrings...
> 
> DBII



*ed. note: no herring were harmed in the making of this thread..OK well a FEW herring were bruised up...THEN fed to the Red Devil in the living room..BUT it was a quick death, I promise!!!!! 

That is all.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 9, 2008)

pD, my facetious humour is not coming through. I'm not impressed, entertained, nor am I amused, that your outings always result in a vomit session. If you think that is what makes the man, then perhaps we are on different wavelengths. It's not a British thing, dude. I still wish you a happy B-day though. Cheers.


----------



## plan_D (Apr 10, 2008)

I have every single episode of flying circus and all the movies on DVD, Les'Bride ! I'm British, I have to love Monty Python ! 

You'd be mistaken Matt, go out on a night in Great Britain and it's vomit, p*ss and violence. That said all my outings don't end up in vomiting, in fact last thursday was the first time I've thrown up in a long time over drink. It's the British way to get p*ssed up, we get worked to death during the week, so we drag ourselves to the grave at the weekend to make up for it. There's nothing else to do here.


----------

